# Wife isnt happy dog keeps pooing on the lawn, kids play on there, what...



## Lois' owner (Apr 26, 2011)

do I do?

Thanks for looking, my 6 month old bitch is going all over the lawn, no particular spot anywhere, even by where the my small children play.

Is there anything I can do to make her go in the same place each time?

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not really sure - I know you can train dogs to pee in one place, but not sure about pooping. I think it might just be part and parcel of having a dog to be honest. Surely f you pick it up as soon as the dog has done it and your kids know to wash hands before eating etc it shouldn't be too much of a problem?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

If she is walked twice a day she shouldn't really need to be pooping in the garden much.

My dogs are trained to poop in one corner of the garden only - it's a little fenced off area with bark, and they've been trained to go there from day one. But that said, they're walked 3 times a day so don't really poop in the garden - it's only occasionally if one of them gets caught short!

You could try doing something similar for your dog - sectioning off a corner of the garden as a 'dog toilet' - put down something absorbent such as sand, bark or gravel and take her there on lead when you let her out to the toilet, and praise her madly for going there. If you pick up one of her poops she has done elsewhere and put it in her area, then she could be attracted there by scent too.

But, as McKenzie said, it's part of the package of dog ownership. If you clean up immediately after your dog has been then that solves the problem instantly and effortlessly


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

The two dogs I walk, their owner has set them up there own garden bit. They have a area of bark where they wee and pooh, the kids know not to go on this bit.

I will also add both dogs are rescued and came at ages of 2 and 3, so it wasnt like they were trained to do this from pups.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Tell the wife to take the kids to the park. lol

Yes you can train the dog to go in one place with simple training.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

SixStar said:


> If she is walked twice a day she shouldn't really need to be pooping in the garden much.
> 
> My dogs are trained to poop in one corner of the garden only - it's a little fenced off area with bark, and they've been trained to go there from day one. But that said, they're walked 3 times a day so don't really poop in the garden - it's only occasionally if one of them gets caught short!
> 
> ...


Both dogs I walk refuse to do there toileting whilst walking, unless there really caugh short!! After I have walked them they both run into the garden to do a pooh! Its strange lol


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Teach your kids to clean it up for you before they go playing


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Lois' owner said:


> do I do?
> 
> Thanks for looking, my 6 month old bitch is going all over the lawn, no particular spot anywhere, even by where the my small children play.
> 
> ...


we solved this! We put a fence around the kids play area so our garden is now in 3 parts Patio for us, Grass for dogs and PLay area for kids, 4 ft fence with a gate and the kids have a clean safe area. dogs have their own area and we have ours.

You can teach a dog to go in 1 spot but i really dont see the point clean it up teach the kids where to walk incase.

You can wash and bath the kids same as the dog. you can clean up the lawn Lifes too short to worry 

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Dogs DO poo on lawns, I ain't met one that has learnt to use a human toliet yet (but sure there is one somewhere).
When my grandchildren come to stay I ensure that all poo's are cleared up! PErhaps you wife could do that each day prior to sending the children out to play! T'is hardly a back breaking task - certainly for one dog its not!

And you could perhaps work on encouraging the dog to go in one spot - not something I have done but they do tend to go in roughly the same area
DT


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

buster is always out with the kids its simply a case of clearing it away as soon as hes been.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don`t really understand the problem as long as you clear up after your dog. Remind the OH that children who grow up with over-sanitised homes are more likely to develop asthma?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

It should be easy enough to know when the dog poos. Clear it up immediately. Simples!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Clean it up as soon as its done?

Simple as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Could you not teach the dog to use the loo and wipe and flush after it?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

- teach the dog to use an Astroturf litter pan

- teach the dog to void on the lino for easy-cleaning

- teach the dog to use a human-toilet [very challenging]

- get a new wife

- take the dog out ON LEASH to potty & reward *on the spot* for going in the desired place


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive noticed with my three they all head for one part of the garden if they need to go (each dog seems to have their own 'place')

Notice where your dog prefers to poop and mark that area off and ban the kids from going there 

then every time your dog either pees or poos in that area tons of praise and a treat (after they finish of course , lol) 
They will soon learn its where they are meant to go , quite quickly I should imagine as its the place they chose


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Both dogs I walk refuse to do there toileting whilst walking, unless there really [caught] short!!
> After I have walked them they both run into the garden to do a pooh! Its strange lol


that's actually a good thing :001_smile: it avoids the _*mark everywhere, the WORLD is mine... *_ ego thing, 
which some dogs really get into - they are often male [not always, but often], tend to leg-lift over every mark by another, 
many KICK toward their stool [kick-scratch - an amplifier that says, *Look, There! ===>*... 
and they often carry a chip on their shoulders. Dogs who potty at home are not going to cop such an attitude.

i actually teach dogs to void *before* we depart - the Walk is the Reward once they pee or stool.


----------

